# Who would u fuq?



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 16, 2005)

So I have asked a few co-workers over the past year who they thought was so attractive of the same sex as themselves, out of all celebrities.. who would you fuq?

I believe I have said this in the past, but since its the topic of the thread, and I started it, I will tell all. I have always been attracted to Angelina Jolie, physically and personality wise, frankly, she is the only one.

Now guys, don't be hard-assed ego-maniacs, tell the truth please.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

None, and I can garentee almost every man will say the same.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 16, 2005)

Britney spears could be involved in the *same sex* I was having with another girl. Mmmm, threesome.



Sorry, I find no man attractive enough to fuq.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

ahhh, no.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

I can honestly say that I am not sexually attracted to women AT ALL, but I ENVY Monica Brandt.  She has a perfect physique.  Angelina is a amazing woman with a beautiful face.    but she is missing something... if you get my drift!     I love men!!  Mmmmmm.... men.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> if you get my drift!     I love men!!  Mmmmmm.... men.




Intelligence and sanity


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

I can quite honestly say that there isnt a guy that exists, or has existed, or that will exist, that I'd want to "fuq".  And thats not trying to act all macho, thats just being truthful.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

Luke does it for me


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I can quite honestly say that there isnt a guy that exists, or has existed, or that will exist, that I'd want to "fuq". And thats not trying to act all macho, thats just being truthful.


I concur with this.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

Luke is adorable!!  Mmmmm Luke.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 16, 2005)

My penis enters no man.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>



You are a cutie.. for sure!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> My penis enters no man.




ahhh, so you like to be the 'catcher'


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> My penis enters no man.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 16, 2005)

OMG lol, let me rephrase.. Not fuck, because obviously guys are taking this as some anal sex marathon thingy. I am meaning, a person you felt was attractive whether through body or mind you felt you connected, or understood them.. OF THE SAME SEX. CELEBRITY!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

Edward Norton in American History X looks like a bad ass, he's an alright looking guy.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think kevin Spacey and Steve Mcqueen were cool.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 16, 2005)

Woah, progress.. I never knew I could influence men like this, go MG!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> ahhh, so you like to be the 'catcher'



D'OH!!!  



John H is going to have a field day with this thread.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I never knew I could influence men like this



You can't, they're just hoping that if they answer you you'll shut up and go away.   






















Hey MG, long time no see.  Just figured I'd help you feel at home again.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 16, 2005)

OMFG. your the biggest piece of shit. Hi Allboobies!


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 16, 2005)

John H is about to go open-minded on this thread


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> OMG lol, let me rephrase.. Not fuck, because obviously guys are taking this as some anal sex marathon thingy. I am meaning, a person you felt was attractive whether through body or mind you felt you connected, or understood them.. OF THE SAME SEX. CELEBRITY!



as to this, maybe Tom Cruise! yea yea!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 16, 2005)

That's a hard question since I've never felt an attraction to men, maybe if I were a woman I would look for someone like Henry Rollins, strong, charismatic, funny yet serious as a heart attack, intelligent, good body and handsome features(yeah I said a dude is handsome, what?)  How do I come to that conclusion, because I aspire to be like Rollins as a man so I guess that's what I think women are attracted to.  Besides man love isn't good, we only have 2 holes women have 3.  And besides my gf's brother told us that if the guy has 5 o'clock shadow bj's aren't as enjoyable with razor tipped stubble.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 16, 2005)

I can look at a guy and know that he is an attractive person, and have no sexual desire of them whatsoever.  Just clearing that up.   As to guys that are good looking, the normal ones, Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt, Russel Crowe... and so on.


----------



## Shae (Mar 16, 2005)

I would say for my number 1 choise would be either Christy Hemme or Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

if i was a guy or a chick i'd like angelina but i only want
 my baby. n um there is nothing wrong w a little stubble sometimes. right on the tender inside of my thighs, or the back of my neck. so fiery male. yum.


----------



## Shae (Mar 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> but i only want
> my baby.



How the fuck did I know that was gonna be your answer? 




I guess my magic crystal ball never lies.


----------



## John H. (Mar 17, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> So I have asked a few co-workers over the past year who they thought was so attractive of the same sex as themselves, out of all celebrities.. who would you fuq?
> 
> I believe I have said this in the past, but since its the topic of the thread, and I started it, I will tell all. I have always been attracted to Angelina Jolie, physically and personality wise, frankly, she is the only one.
> 
> Now guys, don't be hard-assed ego-maniacs, tell the truth please.



Hi Muscle Girl,

I never see this as some kind of "contest" really. Everyone has their own viewpoint I guess. I never use others and they never do me. People I like - Men and / or Women. What we agree to do once we really get to know each other is between us and no one else and I consider that friendship and those people sacred.

Certainly there are a lot of people who are attractive - physically and otherwise. Men and Women.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Muscle Girl,
> I never use others and *they never do me. *
> Take Care, John H.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 18, 2005)

My god, can we bounce around the fucking question anymore John? It was a simple question, I did not ask you to go in and critically analyze it. I asked who you found attractive of the same sex in show biz, period.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 18, 2005)

c'mon guys brad pitt in troy was a dead sexy S.O.B.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 18, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Muscle Girl,
> 
> I never see this as some kind of "contest" really. Everyone has their own viewpoint I guess. I never use others and they never do me. People I like - Men and / or Women. What we agree to do once we really get to know each other is between us and no one else and I consider that friendship and those people sacred.
> 
> ...


why do you always got to use someones thread for your psycho-babble propaganda? let people have their fun without screwing things up once in a while


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2005)

> My god, can we bounce around the fucking question anymore John? It was a simple question, I did not ask you to go in and critically analyze it. I asked who you found attractive of the same sex in show biz, period.



I can honestly say that I have no answer, not one person.. sorry hun


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Muscle Girl,
> 
> I never see this as some kind of "contest" really. Everyone has their own viewpoint I guess. I never use others and they never do me. People I like - Men and / or Women. What we agree to do once we really get to know each other is between us and no one else and I consider that friendship and those people sacred.
> 
> ...


Ask and yee shall find......You asked for it.....LOL
By the way, I think that Pee Wee is an allright looking guy...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that I have no answer, not one person.. sorry hun



Then why you got a pic of Marley up as your av?   She's not asking if you'd screw a guy (at least, it sounded like she wasnt after she REPHRASED the question).  Just asking who you consider good looking people.

For some it might be a movie star, for you it might be Arnold or something.  Theres nothing wrong with acknowledging that someone is good looking, if you cant even do that it points to some insecurities in yourself. Plus, everybody has a list of whats attractive in their head.  I really dont think there is anybody that doesnt have a list like that.

We might not wish we were that person, or whatever, but we can still find certain characteristics as good looking.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> My god, can we bounce around the fucking question anymore John? It was a simple question, I did not ask you to go in and critically analyze it. I asked who you found attractive of the same sex in show biz, period.



Hey Muscle_Girl,

I am not trying to upset you for any reason. But:

You did asked in part: "...who would you fuq?" I assume you mean to say "...who would you fuck?" So I answered in the way I felt was appropriate for the question. 

There are many Men - and it does not matter if they are Actors or if they work in construction or any other field - that I personally see as Men who would be "attractive" in any sense or definition you want to place on it.

 I still answer the same way I have done. I do not use others and they do not use me. I say that in an effort to have others know I do NOT disrespect others in any way shape or form and your question seems to suggest that you think using others for your (meaning anyone like-minded) personal "pleasure" is ok and I am simply saying I do not do that and do not look on relationships - whether long or short - in such a way. I want REAL friends and have those friendships BE meaningful for all involved. That is how I do things. I am well aware there are many in this world that just fuck and move on. If that is fine with them that has nothing to do with the way I do things. Nor will I. 

Now as for mentioning names of specific persons that are Male, I am not going to do that. If I was interested in someone else who is Male it would be between Him and Me is what I am saying. It is a very personal thing between the both of us and something I do not "share" with others.  My personal viewpoint is that I VALUE GREATLY any relationships I have with other Men - and/or Women. THEY know who they are. If someone else wants to "broadcast" that is their method - not mine. And that is fine for them....

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Luke does it for me



Hi Soxmuscle,

IF Luke "... does it for me..." I am sure Luke would be very respectful about it. And that it would be very meaningful and memorable for all involved. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> OMG lol, let me rephrase.. Not fuck, because obviously guys are taking this as some anal sex marathon thingy. I am meaning, a person you felt was attractive whether through body or mind you felt you connected, or understood them.. OF THE SAME SEX. CELEBRITY!



Hi Muscle,

Since you put it that way, right off the top of my head I can mention Lorenzo Lamas (television and movie star), Fred Dryer (of the television show HUNTER) ...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

Ugh 

Whenever John writes that (and he's written the same thing at least 5x before), it makes me twitch a little. Just too much info on his person life.

She's not really asking for anything deep and amazing dude, she amended what she said to who/what you find attractive and not who you'd screw. None of us want to know who you'd screw, trust me on that.  However, as you can see from the answers of other guys on here (that are quite obviously not homosexual), it is quite obvious that we are just talking about people that we think are good looking.

Its as easy as looking at Bradd Pitt in The Illiad and thinking he's a good figure of what you think masculinity and looks to be. Or whatever.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> c'mon guys brad pitt in troy was a dead sexy S.O.B.



Bio,

I think you might be  a "closet case" and do not admit to it. ...

John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> why do you always got to use someones thread for your psycho-babble propaganda? let people have their fun without screwing things up once in a while


 
Bio,

 I answered the question as it was asked - or so I thought it was being asked.

I stand by what I said.

John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ask and yee shall find......You asked for it.....LOL
> By the way, I think that Pee Wee is an allright looking guy...



Hi Tony,

If you are talking about Pee Wee Herman - there is - NEVER - a possibility with me even on a TOTALLY DESERTED, DESERT ISLAND and no one else would ever be there forever. And no one else that is even remotely like him.


Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Ugh
> 
> Whenever John writes that (and he's written the same thing at least 5x before), it makes me twitch a little. Just too much info on his person life.
> 
> ...



Hi Eggs,

I answered based on what I thought was being asked in the beginning. I was not the only person to think we were being asked who OF THE SAME SEX you would "fuq"... And thus my answer.

NOW, I AGREE TOTALLY about Brad Pitt and wonder why the hell he did not get into the weight room long before the movie The Iliad because LOOK at what he ACCOMPLISHED and how much more he could do FOR HIS BENEFIT and those that appreciate a MAN that EARNS his health. And Brad is nuts if he does not continue. Because like so many recognized long before the move The Iliad, physically HE HAS TREMENDOUS POTENTIAL - and really should add to the gifts God has given him.

And I am not just commenting ONLY on his physical atributes. Brad is a DAMN GOOD MAN all around. A decent human being.


So too is Marky Mark. Although he does not like to be addressed this way any longer. And I agree with that too. 
Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

Honestly speaking, just about ANY of the Men on this site: www.repetrope.com

These are MEN I respect and have tremendous admiration for.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Eggs,
> 
> I answered based on what I thought was being asked in the beginning. I was not the only person to think we were being asked who OF THE SAME SEX you would "fuq"... And thus my answer.
> 
> ...




"Marky Mark"'s name is Mark Wahlberg. I agree with him on using his real name. Not his nickname. Brad Pitt and Mark Wahlberg are a lot alike in a number of ways. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2005)

> Fred Dryer (of the television show HUNTER) ...
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Why him? I had a cousin who felt the same.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 19, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Tony,
> 
> If you are talking about Pee Wee Herman - there is - NEVER - a possibility with me even on a TOTALLY DESERTED, DESERT ISLAND and no one else would ever be there forever. And no one else that is even remotely like him.
> 
> ...


John, the mere thought of it makes me cringe....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> John, the mere thought of it makes me cringe....


----------



## gr81 (Mar 19, 2005)

> For some it might be a movie star, for you it might be Arnold or something. Theres nothing wrong with acknowledging that someone is good looking, if you cant even do that it points to some insecurities in yourself. Plus, everybody has a list of whats attractive in their head. I really dont think there is anybody that doesnt have a list like that.



what up eggs, long time no speak.. no I understand, and I really am not insecure at all. I just think attractive is the wrong adjective. I talk all the time about other men's physique, an inevitibility from participating in the sport of BB and weights in general, and I have no problem with that. I think its more a sense of appreciation and admiration moreso than physical attraction IMO.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what up eggs, long time no speak.. no I understand, and I really am not insecure at all. I just think attractive is the wrong adjective. I talk all the time about other men's physique, an inevitibility from participating in the sport of BB and weights in general, and I have no problem with that. I think its more a sense of appreciation and admiration moreso than physical attraction IMO.



Sup gr81! Yeh, its been a while... I just started posting again a little.  I see what you mean. I think you and I were thinking the same thing but just putting it into different words.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (Mar 19, 2005)

Ahhh, stfu


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 20, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> I think you might be a "closet case" and do not admit to it. ...
> 
> John H.


that must be it . i knew some jack off like you would put something like this john boy.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Mar 21, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I would say for my number 1 choise would be either Christy Hemme or Angelina Jolie.



Do you EVER have a question or answer that DOESNT involve WWE?  God damn Shae, get laid or grow up, shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Do you EVER have a question or answer that DOESNT involve WWE?  God damn Shae, get laid or grow up, shit.


 you wanna explain your avatar? who's in the funny lookin suit? he a wrestler?


----------



## John H. (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why him? I had a cousin who felt the same.




Hi minO,

Did you just become a Moderator? I just realized...

Why Fred Dryer? A lot of reasons actually. He is a damn good person. And Human Being. And a Man's Man. He sees things from all points of view. He is extremely well-built - even now when older. He takes care of himself. And has a lot of self-respect and respect for others. He is not a bullshitter. He has a sense of humor. He is kind and helpful to others but he does not ever let others walk all over him. He's pretty complete. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> John, the mere thought of it makes me cringe....




Hi Tony,

I am NOT in the business of running others down and I certainly do not let them try that with me.  

Pee Wee Herman and anyone like him is NOT someone I am interested in in any way. I say this as a way of explaining he is definitely NOT my "type". Not even close. I am not saying this in any way to run anyone down. There is just NO way he or anyone else like him would ever get my interest.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 21, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> that must be it . i knew some jack off like you would put something like this john boy.



Bio,

I said that so you would take your christian hatred and christian bigotry somewhere else. 

I like to speak and discuss all things with people who are at least making an honest effort to intelligently and maturely and as an adult discuss whatever. I do not have time for winny little babies and bigots - especially bigots who claim to be so "christian" and "so personally pure".

Whenever you decide to discuss things as a Man - a REAL Man - and one that is mature and share information for the betterment of all people I will discuss with you anything. But I have no time for pure bullshit. Or wannabees.

I am only intersested on CONstructive talk not DEstructive - you seem to be all wrapped up in the damning especially as if you are so pure and sinless and high and mighty which is why I have absolutely NO use for "religious zealots".



John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 21, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> John, the mere thought of it makes me cringe....



Hi Tony,

My "type" Man can be seen at www.repetrope.com 

These Men earn what they have and know who they are as a fellow human being.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 21, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio, I said that so you would take your christian hatred and christian bigotry somewhere else.



I of course take offense at this stereotyping remark John.  I'd rather not get into it with you, but I'd appreciate if you dealt with people on a personal level rather than simply stereotyping.


----------



## John H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I of course take offense at this stereotyping remark John.  I'd rather not get into it with you, but I'd appreciate if you dealt with people on a personal level rather than simply stereotyping.



Hi Eggs,

It is NEVER my intention to cause anyone to be upset in any manner. Certainly if this does not fit you you would know that.

I get "stereotyped" but I KNOW what the TRUTH IS. People who like to "stereotype" almost never like it applied TO THEM - they just like to BE the ones slinging the mud...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> slinging the mud...
> 
> Take Care, John H.


 i thought it was packing the fudge....


----------



## John H. (Mar 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i thought it was packing the fudge....



Rock,

                        

Ya never know with "religious zealots".  It could be!!

John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

yea i'll give you that one. hate to have to be their proctologist ewwww.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> I said that so you would take your christian hatred and christian bigotry somewhere else.
> 
> ...


im the one who needs to leave? john when you make your first post on this site that involves something that is actually related to bodybuilding let the rest of us know. until then you are nothing more than the forum jester. good for a laugh but never taken seriously


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you wanna explain your avatar? who's in the funny lookin suit? he a wrestler?


Thanks for helping.   


And to answer your question, that is Rey Mysterio. Started out a  luchidor (sorry if its wrong spelling) and then went to WCW (World Championchip Wrestling) and then to WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment).


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

just watchin your back sweety . i think someone peed in his cheerios this morning . that always makes _me_ grumpy.


----------



## John H. (Mar 22, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> im the one who needs to leave? john when you make your first post on this site that involves something that is actually related to bodybuilding let the rest of us know. until then you are nothing more than the forum jester. good for a laugh but never taken seriously



Bio,

I NEVER said - nor intended - YOU leave! You have EVERY  right to be here as does anyone else. And to speak as you wish. That is an American RIGHT. FOR ALL AMERICANS. Not just "religious zealots" or "extremists". EVERYONE. 

And if you want to shove religion down people's throats that is fine too. And it is fine for me to also do some shoving in whatever areas I too want as well - same as you. See, it works all ways. Have you ever considered fisting? Seriously? Find out about it FIRST and KNOW what you are doing or having done to you BEFOREHAND because a person can kill someone if they do not know what they are doing. It is said that it is a VERY EXTREME PLEASURABLE EXPRESSION of telling your partner you love them SINCERELY SO. And the orgasms are truly heavenly. Something you never forget and never want to stop. There are many ways to "go to heaven". If you should try this suggestion I can tell you you WOULD AGREE with me COMPLETELY and see "heaven" from many perspectives. 

I am on the Sexual Health Section and the Open Chat Section mostly because there is a lot to talk about in many areas. As for Bodybuilding I HAVE SPOKEN about that and what I said IS VERY MUCH THE TRUTH. ANYONE who is WILLING AND DETERMINED to BE THEIR VERY BEST CAN DEFINITELY BE - GUARANTEED (and there is not much in life that IS TRULY GUARANTEED) - all a person has to do is their "homework" with regard to Bodybuilding and to BE focused on the end result and the work involved WHILE you are doing it. EACH exercise MUST BE executed WITH TOTAL PERFECTION AND CONCENTRATION AND COMMUNICATION with your entire body, you MUST HAVE PROPER GOOD REST, YOU MUST HAVE PROPER AND GOOD NUTRITION.
And as to results, go to www.repetrope.com because THIS CAN BE YOU TOO. YOU only have to DO the work required TO ACHIEVE THIS - BUT IT IS GUARANTEED you WILL get this IF you really want it.

Bodybuilding should ALWAYS BE anyone's BASIC - their FOUNDATION. All else then follows.

As for laughing, have at it. BUT IF you DO WHAT I ASK YOU TO DO (www.repetrope.com) IS what YOU WILL HAVE FOR YOURSELF AND THOSE THAT TRULY CARE ABOUT YOU. GUARANTEED!

John H.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm straight.

So, I'm breaking the rules of the Original Poster (OP) a little.

Gyneth Paltrow, Neve Cambpell, Penelope Cruz, Nicole Kidman, and a few dozen others.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, thats it, from now on, when I start a post John H. is not allowed to post in them!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 22, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I'm straight.
> 
> So, I'm breaking the rules of the Original Poster (OP) a little.
> 
> Gyneth Paltrow, Neve Cambpell, Penelope Cruz, Nicole Kidman, and a few dozen others.


OMG, thats soo not allowed, and if you didn't notice I said of the same fucking sex, people these days and their reading capabilities! It's ok, I understand that the nature of this post dramatically effects your fucking ego, grow up and answer the dam question!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 22, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> I said that so you would take your christian hatred and christian bigotry somewhere else.
> 
> ...


in one post you tell me to leave and the next you say i would never tell someone to leave. . you have more split personalities than i thought


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 22, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> OMG, thats soo not allowed, and if you didn't notice I said of the same fucking sex, people these days and their reading capabilities! It's ok, I understand that the nature of this post dramatically effects your fucking ego, grow up and answer the dam question!



Musclegirl, 

I honestly can't answer.

I'm straight all the way.  100% Puntaing.

I've never even had a glimmering thought of slamming, or getting slammed by a man.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the real issue is Muscle Girl and her fantasy of two men swappin fluids... Lets get to the bottom of that eh!! he he


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 23, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> OMG lol, let me rephrase.. Not fuck, because obviously guys are taking this as some anal sex marathon thingy. I am meaning, a person you felt was attractive whether through body or mind you felt you connected, or understood them.. OF THE SAME SEX. CELEBRITY!


Here Mr. Snafu, I had posted this to correct my first post, obviously you did not see it.. try these rules and see if anyone comes to mind.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 23, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I think the real issue is Muscle Girl and her fantasy of two men swappin fluids... Lets get to the bottom of that eh!! he he


I am not into the ghey thing, tho I wouldnt mind 2 men all over me..


----------



## John H. (Mar 23, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> in one post you tell me to leave and the next you say i would never tell someone to leave. . you have more split personalities than i thought



Bio,

I WAS NOT telling you you should leave. What I am saying is that your "religious" "thoughts" can be used on SOMEONE ELSE. And I say that because I KNOW about "religion" - more than I care to. It is nothing more than glorified politics. If "religion" ACTUALLY did what God really wanted I'd have no problem with it. "Religion" is ALL ABOUT collecting money from others in ANY way they can - strong-arming - hatred of others - bigotry - intolerance - outright lying - constant damning of people - narrow-mindedness - shoving beliefs down other people's throats all the time - brainwashing, etc.  There is A HUGE VOID between "religion" and God. I have NO problem with God. I have with "religion" which IS MAN MADE.

John H.

But you are certainly free to believe whatever you want.


----------



## John H. (Mar 23, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I am not into the ghey thing, tho I wouldnt mind 2 men all over me..




Hi Muscle_Girl,

I once saw a movie - can't remember the title right off - that was of one woman and two men working on her at the same time - but the men ended up going at each other furiously and left her completely out of the picture. I was NOT expecting that at all and both men were very well built ( you'd NEVER guess!) and it sure looked to me like they LOVED what they were doing to each other HONESTLY. She was pissed.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 23, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I am not into the ghey thing, tho I wouldnt mind 2 men all over me..




Hi Muscle_Girl,

Would you have any objections to BOTH MEN doing you at the same time? The Men in the movie I mentioned I saw started out doing just that bigtime but ended up with each other. They ended up working all over each other and she just stood by and watched. She even helped one guy put his "stuff" into the other... I was NOT expecting it.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

in real life it usually is 2 chicks and a guy n the guy ends up just watching while the women explore each other. never mind how i know that.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

Angelina Jolie, without a doubt....she is gorgeous and I love the way she thinks.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 23, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie, without a doubt....she is gorgeous and I love the way she thinks.


Yes, thats what attracts me to her, is her mind.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 23, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Muscle_Girl,
> 
> Would you have any objections to BOTH MEN doing you at the same time? The Men in the movie I mentioned I saw started out doing just that bigtime but ended up with each other. They ended up working all over each other and she just stood by and watched. She even helped one guy put his "stuff" into the other... I was NOT expecting it.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


See, I can understand you quoting several different posts from the same person, while it bugs the shit out of me at the rate you spam, I dont say anything. When it comes to quoting the SAME FUCKING SENTENCE FROM THE SAME FUCKING PERSON, kinda makes me tick, wtf did you do that for?

Anyway, I dunno, I wouldnt mind 2 guys on top of me rubbin or whatever, but as for 1 in the back 1 in the front, dunno if that would be my thing.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 23, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> I WAS NOT telling you you should leave. What I am saying is that your "religious" "thoughts" can be used on SOMEONE ELSE. And I say that because I KNOW about "religion" - more than I care to. It is nothing more than glorified politics. If "religion" ACTUALLY did what God really wanted I'd have no problem with it. "Religion" is ALL ABOUT collecting money from others in ANY way they can - strong-arming - hatred of others - bigotry - intolerance - outright lying - constant damning of people - narrow-mindedness - shoving beliefs down other people's throats all the time - brainwashing, etc. There is A HUGE VOID between "religion" and God. I have NO problem with God. I have with "religion" which IS MAN MADE.
> 
> ...


what makes you so anti-religion?  what in your past made you hate religion so much you will take pot shots at it at every turn? i cant see all the negatives you do in religion, i see too much good in it.  too many people have benifited from religion. your way too negative a person john boy


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

Keep in mind.....everyone has their own opinions and beliefs....let's not judge or fight


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> what makes you so anti-religion? what in your past made you hate religion so much you will take pot shots at it at every turn? i cant see all the negatives you do in religion, i see too much good in it. too many people have benifited from religion. your way too negative a person john boy


You know, Hannibal Lecter keeps news clippings of natural disasters destroying churches because he loves the irony of it.  John H. keeps news clippings of priests molesting little boys.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 23, 2005)

> Yes, thats what attracts me to her, is her mind.



thats such a girl thing to say for gods sake...how do you know how she thinks in the first place mg? just out of curiosity


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 23, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> thats such a girl thing to say for gods sake...how do you know how she thinks in the first place mg? just out of curiosity


I have read multiple question sessions between her and magazines, reporters and all that such.. She is a very big inspiration because she does what she wants when she wants (within limits) and no man has to be by her side pointing her in certain directions. I idolize her in a way I guess, she is everything I want to be, from the good things I have heard   


BTW, that is such an insensitive typical GUY thing to say, pfft


----------



## gr81 (Mar 23, 2005)

well then her and I are very similar, we are both ramblers.. I play by my own rules, not anyone elses, but my own. In fact, i make my own rules, and then break em.. oh yeah thats right baby. in fact I have to go, I have already been here too long, I gotta go ramble.. not sure when I'll be back..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol, please, stay.. AWAY!!

What are you trying to say btw, because I like her I will like you?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Ok, thats it, from now on, when I start a post John H. is not allowed to post in them!



Ahhh go fuck yourself

This is a free and open board, John H. can post here if he likes

I wish everyone would pull their heads out of their asses and be nice to him
He never did anything to any of the assholes who constantly badger him for no good reason.

John I applaud you for being so mature in everyone of your posts


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 24, 2005)

Dude, your the one with your head up your ass and doesnt realise what this fuck is doing. Very sorry, but I usually skip his posts now because its just the same shit after another. Dont come and bash me, I defended this idiot at first, until he came and spammed the hel out of my thread. Now, if you have nothing good to say on the topic of the thread, dont post.. you spend all your time defending this guy rather than seeing him for what he really is. Until he takes every post you make and crittically analyzes it, you have no say lol.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> See, I can understand you quoting several different posts from the same person, while it bugs the shit out of me at the rate you spam, I dont say anything. When it comes to quoting the SAME FUCKING SENTENCE FROM THE SAME FUCKING PERSON, kinda makes me tick, wtf did you do that for?
> 
> Anyway, I dunno, I wouldnt mind 2 guys on top of me rubbin or whatever, but as for 1 in the back 1 in the front, dunno if that would be my thing.



Hi Muscle,

I think you are talking about "repeating". I do NOT assume someone has read all that I have written. I write to EACH person AS they make their statements. I do not like having to repeat myself but in this type of communication with others it is hard to get a person's true thoughts across. So I answer each person as they write. As for "spam" I am not a computer wiz so I have no idea what you mean. All I am trying to do is offer information to others FOR THEM to check it out FOR THEMSELVES. SO I give information that will help them do that.

As for two Men on one Woman, you would not know until you tried it I guess. I would think you would think real hard about this BEFOREHAND to be sure it is something you would be fine with.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

Gee, nice fight. Anyone wanna watch? I have some pasta.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> what makes you so anti-religion?  what in your past made you hate religion so much you will take pot shots at it at every turn? i cant see all the negatives you do in religion, i see too much good in it.  too many people have benifited from religion. your way too negative a person john boy



Bio,

HONESTLY?

NOTHING would make me HAPPIER than IF "religion" WAS TRUTHFUL AND HONEST AND SINCERE AND NON-POLITICAL. AND FOLLOWED what God ACTUALLY WANTS. 

All a person has to DO is HONESTLY LOOK at "religion' FROM ALL ASPECTS with AN OPEN MIND and they WILL SEE FOR THEMSELVES what I am talking about. I WISH I did not have to say about "religion" what I do and ultimately feel. Sure there are SOME things about it that are fine. But the damnation, the hatred, the bigotry, the narrow-mindedness, the shoving down other people's throats, etc. not to mention the killing in the name of, the misery that RELIGION HAS CAUSED others....

If you can figure out a way to "straighten up" "religion" ... It IS nothing more than glorified politics. LOOK around you WITH YOUR EYES WIDE OPEN AND SEE FOR YOURSELF. Look at the Middle East right now - it IS ALL ABOUT RELIGION. And that is just one place in the world. ...

Hell, I WANT people - ALL people - to get along VERY WELL and LIVE AND ENJOY LIFE AND LIVING - AS GOD INTENDS IT TO BE LIVED. NOT smothered or destroyed or damned....

John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I think the real issue is Muscle Girl and her fantasy of two men swappin fluids... Lets get to the bottom of that eh!! he he



Hi Gr81,

There is nothing wrong with two Men swapping fluids - as long as they are healthy and clean. AND CARE ABOUT EACH OTHER - same as with any other Human Being.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You know, Hannibal Lecter keeps news clippings of natural disasters destroying churches because he loves the irony of it.  John H. keeps news clippings of priests molesting little boys.



Hi Maniclion,

NEVER!!!

I ABSOLUTELY - ABSOLUTELY HATE - hearing of and ANY account of people abusing children in ANY FASHION ANY TIME. And that abuse or harm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can not even hear about a child being hit by a car without getting EXTREMELY UPSET. I CARE ABOUT the MOST INNOCENT AND PURE AND SACRED of Human Beings VERY MUCH - AND THEIR WELLBEING!!!! SINCERELY!!!! I will not mention what I ..... to a child molester - for example. ...........

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Ahhh go fuck yourself
> 
> This is a free and open board, John H. can post here if he likes
> 
> ...



Hello My!!!!


TDGC, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Dude, your the one with your head up your ass and doesnt realise what this fuck is doing. Very sorry, but I usually skip his posts now because its just the same shit after another. Dont come and bash me, I defended this idiot at first, until he came and spammed the hel out of my thread. Now, if you have nothing good to say on the topic of the thread, dont post.. you spend all your time defending this guy rather than seeing him for what he really is. Until he takes every post you make and crittically analyzes it, you have no say lol.



Hi Muscle,

YOU ASKED the question AS YOU DID at the BEGINNING of this Thread. I ANSWERED IT AS YOU ASKED IT or AS I THOUGHT YOU WERE ASKING IT. Many also answered the same way. Yes you corrected yourself later. However I was not the only person who did not take what you said AS you were intending to say it.

As for "spam", I am NOT a "computer wiz". I have NO IDEA what you are talking about and I have asked you about this before. I put for information that WILL HELP others NOTHING MORE.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Gee, nice fight. Anyone wanna watch? I have some pasta.



Hi Shae,

I LOVE Garfield and cats myself!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

n uh oh *myCATpowerlifts *is his new favorite i bet.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 24, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Ahhh go fuck yourself
> 
> This is a free and open board, John H. can post here if he likes
> 
> ...


soupedup is that you? this is either another alias of john boy or john boy has a secret admirer.  the truth is everyone on this board who "badgers" john boy started out being cordial to him up until he pisses them off. there is a reason you are john boys only fan on this forum. its not like everyone got together and said "lets pick on john boy"  john boy brought this on himself.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 24, 2005)

Did someone say pasta??!!  OMG I am starvinggggggggggggggg!  Who's John H. And what did he do???  Maybe I don't even want to know...i hate drama!  I like bein Happy and funny and dance around my room YAY!!!!!!! Hit it Banana!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 24, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Muscle,
> 
> YOU ASKED the question AS YOU DID at the BEGINNING of this Thread. I ANSWERED IT AS YOU ASKED IT or AS I THOUGHT YOU WERE ASKING IT. Many also answered the same way. Yes you corrected yourself later. However I was not the only person who did not take what you said AS you were intending to say it.
> 
> ...


You need not be a computer wiz to know the definition of spam.. spam is when someone posts multiple replies. I would ask, if you need to reply to so many people that you do it all in one reply, I hate having my finger ache from scrolling through your pages of bullshit replies. As for the 2 guys thing, you obviously cannot take a joke. It was just a joke and I was not asking for your relationship advice lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

me i would so fuq me. 

























  j/k i was dying to say that haha.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 25, 2005)

i think most of us feel that way about you rock


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2005)

i feel like angelina jolie.


----------



## John H. (Mar 26, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> soupedup is that you? this is either another alias of john boy or john boy has a secret admirer.  the truth is everyone on this board who "badgers" john boy started out being cordial to him up until he pisses them off. there is a reason you are john boys only fan on this forum. its not like everyone got together and said "lets pick on john boy"  john boy brought this on himself.



Bio,

You wouldn't know the truth if it stared you in the face. 

I have never "courted" the "badgers" such as yourself. If I say something to someone and they disagree that is completely fine. I hope when I am speaking to others that they ARE ADULTS WHO ARE MATURE AND CAN DISCUSS anything AS A MATURE ADULT. It IS YOUR personal hatred, bigotry, narrow-mindedness, etc. towards me - and as a "christian" - that is at the heart of this. I, like everyone else, has a COMPLETE RIGHT to QUESTION anything INCLUDING "religion" for example as to its truthfulness and purpose. I am NOT doing that questioning FOR the purpose of upsetting anyone BUT IF THAT IS WHAT HAPPENS that IS on them not me. People DO tend to get "upset" when you (meaning anyone here) "upset" their "comfortable thinking" - thinking about things in their lives that may not be at all true. I consider ALL things from ALL perspectives ALL the time objectively in an effort to find the TRUTH accurately. It IS that questioning I do that has you so upset because it upsets your long-held views. For ANYONE to live life truthfully and for the benefit of themselves and others they must DO their very best honestly and accurately and completely. When someone as you for example think they can force their "beliefs" on someone else and they are NOT based on facts AS THEY ARE accurately that is wrong and I will always say something about it and question it. And bring it to the forefront. Because that is how wrong is made right. Do I know it all, I NEVER said nor do I ever believe I do. I just try to do my very best in all things. I think you just like "jumping on the band-wagon" and are a "follower" and do not utilize the brain God gave you AS HE INTENDED YOU TO UTILIZE IT. Your willingness to be completely narrow-minded is harming you and anyone else that comes in contact with you. But it sure sounds from our conversations that you enjoy that "comfortable place" you have put yourself in. It will haunt you in the end. You will never reach your potential. Because you choose not to.

I say these things to be CONstructive NOT DEstructive towards you as you are to me. 

John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 26, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> You need not be a computer wiz to know the definition of spam.. spam is when someone posts multiple replies. I would ask, if you need to reply to so many people that you do it all in one reply, I hate having my finger ache from scrolling through your pages of bullshit replies. As for the 2 guys thing, you obviously cannot take a joke. It was just a joke and I was not asking for your relationship advice lol.



Muscle_girl,

I take EACH post as it is - appears - and reply to that post to that person. I do not assume everyone reads every post. So that requires multiple replys something I'd certainly rather not have to do. I address EACH individual as they write. You will notice in this reply to you that I have addressed you personally. Just as in writing a letter to someone that has written to me. When someone says: "John H." for example they are addressing me. When they mention my name they are addressing me. So I respond to what is said TO THEM. 

You mention "finger ache" - this is a Bodybuilding Forum, a place where people WORK OUT to BUILD their bodies for their total health. Your fingers are a part of your body. If you complain about "aching fingers" what does that say about the rest of your body? And your "willingness" to work out... Remember too your eyes as your read each post get exercise too...

John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

morning john. just curious, what type of farm do you have? i'm hoping in a year to move to a small farm or really just a place with enough land to have some animals for fun. miniature goats and chickens, regular chickens do they even have minis? , egg chickens not for meat i mean i eat chicken but i'm not going to kill them... maybe a llama. i think it'd be very nice. i lived on a dairy/strawberry farm for a while growing up.


----------



## John H. (Mar 26, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> morning john. just curious, what type of farm do you have? i'm hoping in a year to move to a small farm or really just a place with enough land to have some animals for fun. miniature goats and chickens, egg chickens not for meat i mean i eat chicken but i'm not going to kill them... maybe a llama. i think it'd be very nice. i lived on a dairy/strawberry farm for a while growing up.



Hi Rock,

We have a 149 acre farm - I need to at least get that extra acre...  

We have horses, cows, chickens, goats (they are DAMN FUNNY AND SMART!!!) a goose (who thinks he owns the place - maybe  I am the one that is "clueless" here and he does)...

The kids want animals and I know what they mean and I do too so we kinda have a "zoo"...

We have an apple orchid - probably one of the busiest places on the farm - everyone and everything is attracted to the orchid. And the creeks, one pond... And the meadows... And the corn fields and the soy fields.... Oh the cows - DAMN FUNNY TOO - they follow you around because they are always wanting "to help out" and they do...  And the cats and dogs - I actually have a LOT of help. You are NEVER "alone" on the farm. 

It IS HEAVEN ON EARTH - TRUST ME!!!!

Have you ever placed your hand into a pile of straw or hay in the middle of the winter when it is damn cold and felt the EXTREME heat? That IS where you will find the barn cats - they ARE VERY INTELLIGENT.... And friendly, as long as you do not "pay too much attention" to them - they like their autonomy - they kinda remind me of a bunch of Cheshire Cats because they always just "appear" and then "disappear"... Have you ever planted a garden? You would NOT BELIEVE ALL THE "help" you will get while you are there.... IT IS ABSOLUTE FUN!!!!

We have Bluebirds - but I am pissed at the Sparrows because they kill the Bluebirds - they are very aggressive and do their very best to get rid of the Bluebirds....

We have Scarlet Tananagers (spelling?) too. They are just as firey red and the Bluebirds are blue.... We have a lot of wildflowers all over and a working woodlot...

We are putting strawberries in this spring. And I hope Blueberries too.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 26, 2005)

HOLLY shit! Wasnt this thread about possible/fantasmic/hypotetical same sex fuqing? Why oh why do I see the words RELIGION, VARIETY etc etc etc all over the place again!!?? 


one thing's for sure, John, sure knows how to keep a thread alive!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

sounds very nice. yes cows are funny one calf used to follow me everywhere and if i held still he'd suck my lower pantleg. my ex mother in law n i are still very close n she has a cow named lilac she keeps for milk. we went there a yr or so ago n my kids got to milk her and make butter.

 i like bluejays i always have but my mom hates them. supposedly they will kill other birds babies and eat them. when i was a kid my dad called me gorgeous gorby. later i learned a gorby is a canada jay. a bird with such an appetite completely wild birds will take food from your hand. it's true i feed them at the camps up at daicey n kidney ponds on mt. katahdin. thanks dad. .

 my aunt had 16 horses everything from shetland ponies to a huge palamino and tennessee walking horses. we used to go like 100 ft into the pasture and call them. it took a while then all of a sudden they were all thundering at you. the game was to see how close they got till we were running for the fence. _now_ i know they wouldn't have trampled us but back then... eeek. 

 i'm moving to another place for a year first but i found a place where we can have a garden. we did a couple of years ago and it was a lot of fun. we had fantastic luck with everything we planted. 

 my mom makes maple syrup some years and that's fun too to get the kids involved in. it's a lot of work but it's kinda cool using your own syrup all year.

 farmer rockgazer. kinda funny huh?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 26, 2005)

john boy is what you say is true why dont more people like you?


----------



## John H. (Mar 28, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sounds very nice. yes cows are funny one calf used to follow me everywhere and if i held still he'd suck my lower pantleg. my ex mother in law n i are still very close n she has a cow named lilac she keeps for milk. we went there a yr or so ago n my kids got to milk her and make butter.
> 
> i like bluejays i always have but my mom hates them. supposedly they will kill other birds babies and eat them. when i was a kid my dad called me gorgeous gorby. later i learned a gorby is a canada jay. a bird with such an appetite completely wild birds will take food from your hand. it's true i feed them at the camps up at daicey n kidney ponds on mt. katahdin. thanks dad. .
> 
> ...



Hi Rock,

Country Life and Farm Life are the VERY BEST!!!!

Get yours as soon as possible no matter what the size. You WIL BE DAMN GLAD you did!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 28, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> john boy is what you say is true why dont more people like you?




Bio,

I have no reason to lie about anything. I know that would just "tickle you" to think I do but truthfully I tell the truth. If that "upsets" some that is their problem. 

I like how YOU set YOURSELF up as the "spokesman" for all others on this Board as if ONLY you can state with others think honestly. Religious zealots do that a lot which is one reason I have no use for them usually. They all are on a power struggle - over others and with each other fighting over who will be "at the top" of the heap religiously speaking and somehow "CLOSEST to God" like no one else "CAN BE" EXCEPT FOR "THEM"... 

You do not know me at all. You just have "visions" about me that you work real hard to DREAM UP. Another thing religious zealots do. They talk themselves into things all the time. It IS a form of insanity you know. 

You and people like you want to "silence" those that QUESTION HONESTLY because it makes you look bad. You spend your whole life on DEstructive things. I spend my life on CONstructive things. FOR the betterment of ALL people not "just the chosen few"... If that upsets you in some way I am completely fine with that. I KNOW better. And ALWAYS SEEK REAL HONESTY not that which is "dreamed up"...

John H.


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

And the drama continues.​




Tropicalgirl, more pasta is crankin out. I'll give you pasta if you rub my tummy.​


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 28, 2005)

I can imagine how many friends you have in other places than this board John. You obviously have the humor of a fucking stone. Most of my post was meant to be funny, but no, whats funny you say? Hah, how old are you John?


----------



## John H. (Mar 29, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I can imagine how many friends you have in other places than this board John. You obviously have the humor of a fucking stone. Most of my post was meant to be funny, but no, whats funny you say? Hah, how old are you John?




Hi Muscle_girl,

YOU STARTED - YOU STARTED this thread and when you did you made statements that allowed others who read what you had to say believe that you were asking Men what other Men they liked, including Sexually. 

Thus the replies you received. 

As for FRIENDS, I have a FEW, ONLY BECAUSE I ONLY WANT A FEW - WHO ARE REAL FRIENDS. I DO KNOW many people and people who TRULY LIKE ME. Because they KNOW ME. TRUTHFULLY. I do not throw around the word "Friend". Nor to I disrespect them. Or dishonor them. BECAUSE THEY ARE MY FRIENDS AND I DO LOVE THEM. As fellow Human Beings too. 

I could very easily have participated in this thread as a form of humor. But you did not start out with that according to your statements. Or at least there were a number of people here that did not see that as your intent.

Any misunderstanding by anyone is directly attributed to your original statement which started this thread. You asked, for example, as the very last statement: "Who would you fug?" If you DID NOT MEAN THIS WHY WOULD YOU HAVE ASKED IT IN THE FIRST PLACE and what DID you think people would say and how did you think they would reply?

You asked my age. What does that have to do with the QUESTIONS YOU ASKED EVERYONE? I am certainly old enough to read and understand WHAT YOU ASKED. And for your information, I have served HONORABLY in WAR and have SEEN DEATH FIRSTHAND and KNOW the HORRORS of war and other things in life and living as well. I make it my business to BE the BEST I CAN BE - in all forms and areas. I am a Human Being so I AM CERTAINLY NOT PERFECT and DO NOT KNOW IT ALL. But I do my best to be helpful to fellow Human Beings. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 30, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> I have no reason to lie about anything. I know that would just "tickle you" to think I do but truthfully I tell the truth. If that "upsets" some that is their problem.
> 
> ...


spokesman or not john boy i dont see anyone coming to your defense. remember john boy "silence denotes consent"


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 30, 2005)

except muscle girl she needs no spokesman. takes care of it fine herself. ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> except muscle girl she needs no spokesman. takes care of it fine herself. ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

Another John-Peeve I have is the FACT that HE has TO DO this SHIT so CONSTANTLY, OmG..


----------



## John H. (Mar 31, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> spokesman or not john boy i dont see anyone coming to your defense. remember john boy "silence denotes consent"



Bio,

I can ALWAYS count on your ASSuming.

Is that how you live your life?

John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 31, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

>




Hi Muscle_Girl,

Maybe since you and Bio seem to get along so well you might plan to get hooked up?

There are many ways people meet each other and you might be good for each other - who knows - it might be worth checking into.

Good luck.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Mar 31, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Another John-Peeve I have is the FACT that HE has TO DO this SHIT so CONSTANTLY, OmG..



Hi Muscle_Girl,

I bet a LOT "pisses" you off ...

Do you - honestly - think you are pretty much "perfect"? Just asking. There are people who think that way about themselves and I was just wondering if you felt that way too. About yourself.

Me speaking personally - I KNOW I AM NOT. Just to set the record straight.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 31, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> I can ALWAYS count on your ASSuming.
> 
> ...


its not an assumption its a fundamental part of the rule of law. get some higher education maybe you would know that


----------



## John H. (Mar 31, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> its not an assumption its a fundamental part of the rule of law. get some higher education maybe you would know that




Bio,

It was the "rule of law" created by religious zealots that put "witches" to death in Salem, Massaschusetts. And because of their "beliefs"...

"Rule of law" is a Man-made CREATION. 

Laws of Nature and Life are very much different many times.

John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 31, 2005)

actually dumbass the case i was quoting from was when an adulturous king henry the 8th was puting on trial sir thomas more for not supporting his divorce to anne boleyn. the maxim quoted was "qui tacet consentire videtur"  or silence gives consent.  in this case it was the "religious zealot" put on trial unjustly.  the rule of law is used so that the law is applied to all sides equally. 

rule of law:in the private sphere of human activities, the government may not act except in the enforcement of a known, general rule. For the rule of law to exist, five elements must be present: generality, prospectivity, publicity, consent and due process.

it is the rule of law that protects "natural laws" that you hold so dear.  it is very much a part of the government that you live in, and even if you dont have a clue what it is the founders of our country did and incorporated it into our government in order to protect people like you. i very much recomend you study up on the brilliance of what the founders did so you can have a mature conversation without falling back on your whole "religious zealouts" arguement. it gets kind of old, especially when it doesnt even apply. again get some higher education.

on a topic more related to this thread that dude from black hawk down and 40 days, 40 nights had a pretty good body


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Muscle_Girl,
> 
> I bet a LOT "pisses" you off ...
> 
> ...


Yes, I can get anoyed often with certain people. I do not regard myself as perfect and know I am not, but I know when someone is a bullshitter or a user and I don't stand for that shit. For example, the new girl at my work stands around every once in a while just watching myself and our other co-worker organize things rather than moving her ass and doing something, ANYTHING lol. She has been working with us for about a month now, I gave her the chance to prove herself, but as of now, the next time she just stands around I will tell her about it and get her something to do.

As for Bio-chem. I dont know, was just a funny reply rather than a "come fuck me" notice, heh. You read way into things sometimes John, that must get you in to some trouble at times.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> on a topic more related to this thread that dude from black hawk down and 40 days, 40 nights had a pretty good body


Joah Hartnett.. Yah, I could use him in my bed every night


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> I know when someone is a bullshitter or a user and I don't stand for that shit.






			
				Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Joah Hartnett.. Yah, I could use him in my bed every night



I thought you didn't stand for people who are users.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

Bastard, get out of my thread!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2005)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Bastard, get out of my thread!



Love ya' sweetie.  Bu bye.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## John H. (Apr 1, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> actually dumbass the case i was quoting from was when an adulturous king henry the 8th was puting on trial sir thomas more for not supporting his divorce to anne boleyn. the maxim quoted was "qui tacet consentire videtur"  or silence gives consent.  in this case it was the "religious zealot" put on trial unjustly.  the rule of law is used so that the law is applied to all sides equally.
> 
> rule of law:in the private sphere of human activities, the government may not act except in the enforcement of a known, general rule. For the rule of law to exist, five elements must be present: generality, prospectivity, publicity, consent and due process.
> 
> ...



Bio,

"Thanks" for your "christian" reply. It is what I would expect from you. You are so steeped in being a "religious zealot" yourself you can not see the woods for the trees...

I actually think you are just looking for "attention"... 

On another subject - go to www.repetrope.com  Any of the Men shown are very much (TRUTHFULLY!!) that I work with each and every day. They know me and I know them. And we get along very well. They have even been to my farm and I have been to their homes and farms - as FRIENDS - many many times. And I will always consider them as the FRIENDS they ARE. And the MEN they ARE. 

John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 1, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Bio,
> 
> "Thanks" for your "christian" reply. It is what I would expect from you. You are so steeped in being a "religious zealot" yourself you can not see the woods for the trees...
> 
> ...


did you even read what i wrote? your reply makes no sense.


----------



## John H. (Apr 2, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> did you even read what i wrote? your reply makes no sense.



Bio,

Re-read what I wrote. Do not let your anger at what I write cloud your ability to read. Be a Man about it - an adult Man. Who is mature.

John H.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 2, 2005)

again ill repeat what i said john you didnt even adddress anything i said. anyone can see that by your reply.  but if thats your way of avoiding the issue i guess it just shows your incapability of addressing a direct qustion


----------



## SFW (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2011)

shit. i meant to post that in a pm. i have 15 tabs open oops. we didn't see that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2011)

Bring back John H!


----------



## SFW (Feb 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> shit. i meant to post that in a pm. i have 15 tabs open opps. we didn't see that.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2011)

i searched something i had said about my dad calling me a gorby, a type of bird, and found this thread.... it's a funny coincidence given the current thread, Who thinks that little queer jlacap should be banned?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i searched something i had said about my dad calling me a gorby, a type of bird, and found this thread.... it's a funny coincidence given the current thread, Who thinks that little queer jlacap should be banned?



is it the return of John H?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> Bring back John H!



I had to resist the urge to neg you for this comment


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 10, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I had to resist the urge to neg you for this comment


I don't remember John h but I had him blocked so he must be a cocksucker haha.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I don't remember John h but I had him blocked so he must be a cocksucker haha.



certified cocksucker


----------

